# Tempestade Tropical CHANTAL (Atlântico 2007 #03)



## Vince (31 Jul 2007 às 13:53)

Seguindo as regras do Seguimento Tropical do Atlântico no Forum, está aberto o tópico dedicado  pois a Depressão Tropical 3 referido no Seguimento acabou de ser actualizada para *Tempestade Tropical «Chantal»*.

O Chantal nasceu a partir duma área de baixas pressões próximo das Bahamas (Invest 98L)  no passado dia 28 de Julho conforme foi dito no Seguimento, movendo-se para NNE. No dia 30 de Julho devido à forte e sustentada convecção foi promovido a depressão tropical, (TD3), a 3ª da época de 2007, e no dia 31 de Julho os valores de pressão e vento justificaram a actualização para Tempestade Tropical Chantal, o 3ª sistema tropical com nome no Atlântico em 2007.


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2007 às 18:38)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-03-Chantal*

Chantal fortaleceu um pouco nas últimas horas mas enfraquecerá gradualmente com as águas mais frias e a transição para sistema extratropical , o que já é visivel no Satélite.













> *TROPICAL STORM CHANTAL ADVISORY NUMBER   3*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL032007
> 1100 AM EDT TUE JUL 31 2007
> *...CHANTAL STRENGTHENS...BUT HEADED FOR COOLER WATERS...*
> ...




Não há muito mais a contar sobre o Chantal, a não ser o que se passou nos últimos dias. Houve alguma polémica contra o NHC sobre este sistema quando foi nomeado Invest98L. A maioria das pessoas achou um disparate e até circulou uma teoria de que era o NHC a fazer testes ao software. O tempo veio dar razão ao NHC, quase bofetada de luva branca, afinal não era um disparate nenhum, apenas boa ciência meteorológica. 

Já agora, sobre o processo de definição dos INVEST's, que podem ser decididos quer pelo NHC quer por outras entidades como o NRL, deixo aqui este texto que explica quem decide, o sistema de numeração, os testes que na verdade existem, mas com regras bem definidas, etc:



> *Invests or areas of interest*
> As outlined in the National Hurricane Operations Plan in section
> 4.3.3, the numbering system is as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rogério Martins (31 Jul 2007 às 19:22)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-03-Chantal*

Vince nao leves a mal mas achei muito estranho essa tempestades ter-se intensificado salvo erro ao largo da costa leste dos E.U.A....e que inda por cima vem para direcção da Europa.....


isto cheira-me a algo que devemos prosseguir com o estudo e a observação...e que pode muito bem vir a formar-se outras e essas nao chegarem a atingir os EUA mas sim virem na direcção a Europa....calate boca....


Hasta


----------



## Minho (31 Jul 2007 às 23:30)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-03-Chantal*

De facto pelo sítio onde se formou parece estar já condenado...

Venha o *Dean*!


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2007 às 00:28)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-03-Chantal*



Rogério Martins disse:


> Vince nao leves a mal mas achei muito estranho essa tempestades ter-se intensificado salvo erro ao largo da costa leste dos E.U.A....e que inda por cima vem para direcção da Europa.....



Na costa leste dos EUA não é excepcional. Não te esqueças da corrente quente do Golfo.






Bastante mais surpreendente foi o furacão Alex, o primeiro ciclone da época em 2004, a 3 de Agosto. Tornou-se um poderoso Cat3 aos 40N, o que só tinha acontecido uma vez acima dos 38N de acordo com os registos existentes.










Pode não ser frequente o Chantal formar-se e ter um nome numa latitude tão a norte, que é a de Portugal por acaso, mas neste caso o sistema já vinha de mais a sul, das Bahamas. E toda essa região, bem como o golfo do México  tem estado bastante activa, com muitas trovoadas, muito ar quente, humido e instável desde há semanas, é até provável que teremos mais um Invest um pouco a sul do Chantal em breve.


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2007 às 11:23)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-03-Chantal*

O último alerta emitido pelo NHC, pois o sistema agora é extratropical, e a responsabilidade passa a ser do NWS (National Weather Service) e de outras entidades.

Como é muitas vezes frequente nestes casos, o sistema apesar de perder as suas características tropicais, pode até tornar-se bastante mais perigoso.



> *TROPICAL STORM CHANTAL ADVISORY NUMBER   5*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL032007
> 1100 PM EDT TUE JUL 31 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2007 às 13:46)

*Re: 2007-Atlântico-03-Chantal*

O remanescente do Chantal deixou um rasto de destruição na Terra Nova, em especial na Península de Avalon. A precipitação ainda foi intensa, a maior desde 2001, na altura também com o remanescente dum furacão cat 1, o Gabrielle



> AWCN16 CWHX 011838
> SPECIAL WEATHER SUMMARY MESSAGE FOR NEWFOUNDLAND AND LABRADOR ISSUED
> BY ENVIRONMENT CANADA AT 4:08 PM NDT WEDNESDAY 1 AUGUST 2007.
> 
> ...





> *Flooding brings havoc to Newfoundland towns
> 'There's rivers running where there was never a river running before,' resident says*
> http://www.cbc.ca/canada/newfoundland-labrador/story/2007/08/01/flooding-storm.html


----------

